# My Manga Program



## lilman (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I almost forgot that I had written this manga processing program for my Kindle DX. I thought I would share it with you guys if you like. I wrote it as an alternative to Mangle DX. Don't get me wrong, Mangle DX works great, but I had two problems with it:
1) It outputs gifs which take up too much space.
2) It works on one folder at a time. I wanted to be able to process an entire collection of manga with one command.

Before using this program, you need to organize your manga like this:
Manga_Title
Blah_Chapter_001
(image scans of chapter 1)
Blah_Chapter_002
(image scans of chapter 2)
...
Blah_Chapter_999
(image scans of chapter 999)

For example:
School_Rumble
SR_001
cover.jpg
001.jpg
002_003.jpg
004.jpg
SR_002
(more images)
...
SR_283
(more images)

The program will go through each chapter, trim the white space, resize, rotate if necessary, grayscale, ... I forget what else it does. It will also zip up the chapter and/or make a pdf of the chapter. You can set these and other options (like what image format you want: jpg, gif, bmp, or png) beforehand.

Program was written in java and requires that you have ImageMagick installed.
Download link:http://www.sendspace.com/file/st3dro

There isn't a gui cause I hate writing gui's in java 

Let me know if it works for you. I've been using it for months and have like 1700 pdf's of manga chapters on my DX right now. Pdf manga is so much better than image files on the DX, and having this program make pdf's out of the scans has been really handy.


----------



## minaren (Feb 27, 2010)

AAAA! I've been working on finding a way to do this in linux bash script for a whole week. You just saved me a major headache. Props to you! For you are the awesomes!


----------



## lilman (Jul 24, 2009)

Updated to version 1.1. Added color support and some other minor tweaks, so now iPad users can use it. Also got tired of calling it "my manga processing program" so I gave it a name: Canti, after the Medical Mechanica robot from FLCL. If you don't know what I'm referring to, don't worry about it... it's from a manga so I thought it was appropriate.

Enjoy and let me know if it works for you 

-Edit-
Link removed due to bug. Download v1.1a below instead.


----------



## lilman (Jul 24, 2009)

Oops, in adding color support I accidentally broke grayscale. The fix was just one missing character of code *sigh*. Anyway, here's Canti v1.1a with working grayscale.

Canti v1.1a: http://www.sendspace.com/file/8y3cwm

I think the next update will allow binding, so that you can say "I want chapters 1-12 to combine as one pdf called volume 1, then chapter 13-22...". I'm not sure if anyone here is using this... I think I'll start posting future updates only at mobileread: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75628.


----------

